# What size dog bed for a Cocker Spaniel?



## Patches (2 December 2009)

Have just fallen in love with a nice soft dog bed for Harvey. 

I know he's only little now, but what size should I get so it lasts into adulthood? 

Medium is 22" width, Large 26".

Hubby will rue the day I discovered the muddy paws website!


----------



## SilverSkye (2 December 2009)

If you buy the large at least there will be plenty of space if you decide Harvey needs a friend!


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If you buy the large at least there will be plenty of space if you decide Harvey needs a friend! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!

Duncan just choked!


----------



## kirstyhen (2 December 2009)

Otto has this bed http://www.gorpets.co.uk/products/1.htm, it is 32 inches. He is 21 inches to the shoulder and 21 inches from shoulder to base of tail, and has PLENTY of room in it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would say 22 inches would be fine, as a fully grown CS is about 15/16 inches to the shoulder, but if you want him to have lots of room 26 inches would probably be fine too!


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

That's really helpful, thanks.

I like Otto's bed. Was looking at this for Harvey.


----------



## kirstyhen (2 December 2009)

Oh I like that one! I seem to have a bit of an obsession with Dog Beds, nearly as bad as my Horse Rug obsession 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Luckily most of the ones I like are designed for cute rat dogs, so never go large enough for Otto


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

They do this from small to extra large!!!! I thought it looked snuggly for a puppy.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 December 2009)

Hmmm.......I just asked Sweep and he says a double bed with a feather duvet and pillows......


----------



## spaniel (2 December 2009)

Must admit my first thought was kingsize minimum......Patches I was naughty this morning....got up at 5 and let Ruby out for a wee and then went back to bed.  Felt mean putting her back in the puppy cage so she ended up on the bed.....Im on the slippery slope!


----------



## Fiona (2 December 2009)

Poppy has that bed too, its lovely and squidgey.  She has the 18" size though as she's only a JRT and likes to snuggle.

If you buy too small a size and puppy grows out of it, I'm sure if you have any cats they would be more than willing to take posession.

Fiona


----------



## dingle12 (2 December 2009)

Gizmo is in a cat bed at the moment he loves it


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Must admit my first thought was kingsize minimum......Patches I was naughty this morning....got up at 5 and let Ruby out for a wee and then went back to bed.  Felt mean putting her back in the puppy cage so she ended up on the bed.....Im on the slippery slope! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh I know Harvey will sleep on our bed too, I'm not too proud to admit that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Soo...here's his night-time bed, I just want a bed for downstairs snuggling too! 
	
	
		
		
	


	











I reckon those Spaniel eyes means most of them end up on their human's bed.


----------



## Spudlet (2 December 2009)

Henry has a 36 inch crate, he is quite tall though, so he needed the large size to allow him to sit up.

When I was buying all his stuff before I got him I forgot his size so bought with a labrador in mind cos that's what I was used to - he rattled about like a pea in a bucket!


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

My dog crate is quite big too, as I bought it for a Border Collie. 

I have gone with the 22 inch for now. If he's anything like Jasper was, he'll much prefer sleeping on the settee and our bed to a dog bed! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Figured he'd be more snuggly on the smaller bed whilst he's young. 

Just taken delivery of a "How to train your Cocker Spaniel" book and a DVD. I am determined not to make the same mistakes with him as I did with Jasper. I WILL be able to have Harvey run off lead and recall.....I will I tell you!

ETA: Hen is gorgeous!

Do you have any pics of his as a pup.....actually I'm going to make a separate post!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Just taken delivery of a "How to train your Cocker Spaniel" book and a DVD. I am determined not to make the same mistakes with him as I did with Jasper. I WILL be able to have Harvey run off lead and recall.....I will I tell you!



[/ QUOTE ]

Should that not be 'How your Cocker Spaniel trains you'?


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

Quite possibly so, Slinky! LOL

If all else fails I can use the training book to bop him over the head when he has "air head" moment....Jasper had many.

I wonder why I opted for another show bred one!?!


----------



## Spudlet (2 December 2009)

Thank you! He is a rescue, so no puppy pictures - the picture of him in his basket was the first full day I had him, he had allowed me about 3 hours of sleep the night before, hammering on the kitchen door and shrieking to be allowed out 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I was so pleased when he actually went to sleep in his actual bed that I had to take a picture to send to my mum, who I had just a rather long, tired and emotional conversation with (I need my sleep)
	
	
		
		
	


	





However, he sleeps in his bed every night now, has never been on my bed except for a special Sunday morning lie-in treat


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 December 2009)

**looks outside in a guilty fashion**

In fairness, I bought mine a vetbed each and they dumped them outside their kennels and trashed them


----------

